# 2004-2005 Boston Celtics "Action Shots"



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

I have seen this in other places and think that it is a great idea.

Here I will post pics from every game during the season so others that might not get to see certain shots of folks can. I will post the score from the game and about 4-6 pics from each game.

If others think this is a good idea just post here and within a couple days if approved and stickied by an MOD all other posts will be deleted in this thread and I will begin to back date all games and post pics from previous games.




***Change 1***
I have made a minor change to the thread as I will pick **PIC of the YEAR** candidates and at seasons end we will have a vote bracket style on who has the best pic of the season.

No one player may have more than 2 pics, in the contest and their location will be posted here for reviewing in case they may change as the course of the season is played out.

So far:

*Raef dunks on rookie Dwight Howard in Orlando: Page 2
Ricky Davis with the break-a-way dunk: Page 2
Paul Pierce with the monster 2 hand dunk: Page 2
Al Jefferson with the BLOCK on Carlos Boozer: Page 2
Ricky Davis lefty: Page 2
Al with the HUGE block on Stro Swift: Page 3
Perk rocks the rim against the Pacers: Page 4*


Thanks,
w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y. 

:ttiwwp:


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Good idea! Can't wait for the first post


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 3rd Game 1: PHI 98 @ BOS 95 Rec: 0-1*

*Pierce celebrates a basket in the 2nd half:*









*Gary pleading his case to Jack Nies:*









*Pierce misses game tying three:*









*A.I. is tough to stop let alone run down:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 5th Game 2: IND 100 @ BOS 94 (Rec: 0-2)*

*Doc talks with Ricky:*









*Mark Blount D's up:*









*Ricky splits the interior D:*









*Gary Payton looking like the guy on his shoes:*









*Raef LaFrentz fights for the rebound:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 6th Game 3: BOS 107 @ NYK 73 (Rec: 1-2)*

*Blount goes for the loose ball:*









*Kendrick Perkins fights with ex-celtic Vin Baker for the loose ball:*









*Paul goes down hard during the 4th:*









*Ricky takes it to the rack against Ariza:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 10th Game 4: POR 88 @ BOS 90 (Rec. 2-2)*

*Paul fights for the loose ball during the 4th:*









*Ricky looks to pass during the 1st:*









*Paul hitting the game winner with time expiring:*









*The celebration ensues after the game winner:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 12th Game 5: CHA 74 @ BOS 91 (Rec. 3-2)*

*Raef fights for the rebound with Primo Prezec:*









*Paul says: FINALLY after hitting a jumper in the 4th after a rough night shooting:*









*Ricky Davis and Steve Smith exchange in a friendly conversation:*









*Al Jefferson goes up tough but cant come up with the board:*









*Gary Payton drives for the lay-up:*









*Ricky on a fast break with the lay-up:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 17th Game 6: BOS 105 @ WAS 100 OT (Rec. 3-3)*

*Blount takes it to the hoop strong!:*









*Ricky to the rack:*









*Charge!: Not in this one...block on Blount:*









*Payton D'ing up on Arenas backside...HUH:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 19th Game 7: SAS 92 @ BOS 84 (Rec. 3-4)*

*Raef on the floor husting again:*









*Ricky celebrates after a foul and a make bucket:*









*Googs playing D on Duncan:*









*Paul takes a shot....you know where...OUCH!:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 21st Game 8: SEA 83 @ BOS 102 (Rec. 4-4)*

*Banks with the difficult lay-up:*









*LaFrentz going to the floor...AGAIN!:*









*Banks gets fouled going to the hoop:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 23rd Game 9: BOS 96 @ IND 106 (Rec. 4-5)*

*Jiri makes a move to the basket:*









*Al J gets the block...and the foul:*









*Paul fights for a loose ball:*









*Pierce tries to block Tinsleys shot:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 24th Game 10: BOS 97 @ PHI 110 (Rec. 4-6)*

*Marcus gets the call:*









*Al whacks A.I.:*









*Jiri defends Korver at all times behind the 3:*









*Paul fouled in the paint:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 26th Game 11: CLE 98 @ BOS 96 (Rec. 4-7)*

*Paul gets up after being fouled hard:*









*Ricky gets double teamed:*









*Al avoids the foul and Walter gives the foul:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 28th Game 12: BOS 104 @ MIA 106 (Rec. 4-8)*

*Jiri gives...wait...takes a blow:*









*Gary hooks Wade going to the lane:*









*Ricky shoots the fade-a-way:*









*Shaq with the hack on Paul in the lane:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Nov. 29th Game 13: BOS 117 @ ORL 101 (Rec. 5-8)*

*Doc and Johnny share a warm embrace after the C's win:*









*The Glove engulfing Jameer Nelson:*









***PIC of the YEAR Candidate***
*Raef with the NASTY dunk on the rook in the 3rd:*









*Ricky takes it into the lane:*









*Paul goes up strong against Hedo:*









*END OF NOVEMBER*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 1st Game 14: MIL 100 @ BOS 101 (Rec. 6-8)*

*BEGINNING OF DECEMBER*

*Pauls reaction after a couple misses late in the 4th:*









*Gary with the drive against Maurice Williams:*









*Paul fouls Mason during the 1st half:*









*John Havlicek shares a centimental moment with Gary Payton as Havlicek presents Gary the ceremonial ball that signifies his reaching of the 20,000 point mark:*









***PIC of the YEAR Candidate***
*Ricky Davis with the break-a-way highlight dunk:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 3rd Game 15: TOR 89 @ BOS 91 (Rec. 7-8)*

*Tony Allen gets the tough board over Marshall:*









*Pauls reaction after a 1st half foul:*









*Mark and Raef try to stop Air Canada:*









*Tony Allen splits the D in the key:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 5th Game 16: BOS 105 @ SAC 119 (Rec. 7-9)*

*Tony Allen goes around ex-celtic Songaila during the first half:*









*Pierce makes the hard move around Peja:*









*Blount gets the tough board over Miller:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 6th Game 17: BOS 106 @ GSW 110 (Rec. 7-10)*

*Paul and Gary after the final horn:*









*Jiri takes it to the hole:*









*Welsch playing the D on Fisher:*









*Ricky going to the rack hard:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 9th Game 18: BOS 87 @ POR 89 (Rec. 7-11)*

*Gary fights with Randolph for the loose ball:*








*Banks gets blocked by Ratliff in the 4th:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 11th Game 19 : BOS 98 @ SEA 84 (Rec. 8-11)*

*Doc not so happy with a foul called by the officials:*









*Ricky flies through the lane:*









*Blount goes up for the tough shot against Lewis:*









*Gary Payton fights through the pick*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 13th Game 20: BOS 134 @ LAC 127 2OT (Rec. 9-11)*

*Gary floats through the lane:*









*Paul make a tough move towards the hoop:*









*Ricky celebrates after making the final game sealing basket:*









*Ricky and Walter celebrate after the final buzzer:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 15th Game 21: DEN 100 @ BOS 99 (Rec. 9-12)*

*Al Jefferson loses the handle:*









***PIC of the YEAR Candidate***
*Paul Pierce with the monster dunk:*









*Raef battles for the rebound with Marcus Camby:*









*Ricky Davis with the athletic move to get by Camby:*









*Paul Pierce after missing the game tying bucket:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 17th Game 22: UTA 106 @ BOS 114 (Rec. 10-12)*

*Raef with the up-and-under move:*









*Banks takes the shot as he pushes the ball up court:*









*Blount gets the tough board over Harpring:*









***PIC of the YEAR Candidate***
*Al Jefferson with the Russell like block on
Boozer:*









*Ricky with the SWEET 180 reverse:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 18th Game 23: BOS 114 @ CLE 107 OT (Rec. 11-12)*

*Pierce takes the foul in OT:*









*Mark Blount blocks "King" James:*









*Garys old school...he knows how to finger roll:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 22nd Game 24: BOS 100 @ MIA 108 (Rec. 11-13)*

*Paul takes it hole against Doleac:*









*Gary fights for the loose ball on the floor:*









*Mark Blount tries to score over Damon Jones:*









*Raef tries to block "The Flash" (Wade):*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 23rd Game 25: NYK 109 @ BOS 114 (Rec. 12-13)*

*With this being the last game before Christmas I want to wish all of you a happy holiday!*

*Happy holidays from your Green Team!:*









*Al Jefferson battles with Nazr for the board:*









*Paul drives past Nazr for the lay-up:*









*Mark Blount comes up with the BIG block on Mohammed:*









***PIC of the YEAR Candidate***
*Ricky Davis with the break-a-way dunk:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 26rd Game 26: BOS 90 @ SAS 107 (Rec. 12-14)*

*Banks makes a move around Duncan:*









*Pierce tries to dunk on Duncan:*









*Ricky with the high flying dunk:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 28rd Game 27: BOS 94 @ DAL 113 (Rec. 12-15)*

*Doc not so happy about a call:*









*Payton fights for the loose ball:*









*Paul taking it to the hole:*









*Jiri fouls why Raef looks for the block:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 29th Game 28: BOS 109 @ MEM 117 (Rec. 12-16)*

*Raef grabs one of his boards:*









*Pierce gets hacked cutting throught he lane:*









***PIC of the YEAR Candidate***
*Al with a HUGE block against Stromile Swift:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dec. 31th Game 29: WAS 103 @ BOS 108 (Rec. 13-16)*

*Pierce getting bumped in the low post:*









*Pierce gets HAMMERED by Michael Ruffin:*









*END OF DECEMBER; END OF YEAR 2004*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 2nd Game 30: BOS 88 @ DET 100 (Rec. 13-17)*

*BEGIN OF JANUARY; START OF YEAR 2005*

*Ricky bangs over Darko and says fear the fro:*









*Tony Allen D's up on Tayshaun Prince:*









*Al Jefferson takes it to the hole through Ben Wallace:*









*Raef gets blocked (and fouled although no call):*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 3rd Game 31: NOH 80 @ BOS 109 (Rec. 14-17)*

*Ricky makes a touch layup over ex-Celtic Rodney Rogers*









*Pierce goes to the hole in obvious pain?*









*Pierce reaches out for the loose ball*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 5th Game 32: GSW 83 @ BOS 84 (Rec. 15-17)*

*Ricky goes down fighting for the loose ball*









*Paul takes it through an army of Warriors*









*Banks and Cheaney battle for the loose ball*









*Mike Montgomery didnt feel so LUCKY after their game against the Celtics*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 7th Game 33: DET 110 @ BOS 104 (Rec. 15-18)*

*Doc argues with the refs:*









*Banks re-adjusts in mid air:*









*RIP looks down Blounts shorts...oops...I mean Blount grabs the loose ball:*









*Paul hammered on his lay up attempt:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 8th Game 34: BOS 91 @ CHI 102 (Rec. 15-19)*

*Perk fights for the board:*









*Waltah and Ben Gordon going for the loose ball"*









*Paul yells AGAIN...looking for the call:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 10th Game 35: ORL 101 @ BOS 119 (Rec. 16-19)*

*Tony Allen reacts after hitting a three..:*









*Paul with the wild pass:*









*Paul tries to get past rookie Dwight Howard*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 12th Game 36: BOS 93 @ TOR 104 (Rec. 16-20)*

*Sorry, No PICS available for this game:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 14th Game 37: ATL 94 @ BOS 106 (Rec. 17-20)*

*Antoine looks at the new employee number 8:*









*Ricky goes to the hole against rookie Josh Smith:*









*Blount gets the emphatic dunk:*









*Paul playing tough D against Al Harrington:*









* Tony Allen trying to get the steal*


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Jan. 14th Game 37: ATL 94 @ BOS 106 (Rec. 17-20)*



> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> *Antoine looks at the new employee number 8:*


I think this is the best picture in the thread. It should be a pic of the year candidate.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 19th Game 38: CHI 83 @ BOS 92 (Rec. 18-20)*

*Doc calmly tells the officials that Big Al was fouled:*









*Al J fights for the board with Tyson Chandler:*









*Ricky takes it to the rack against Kirk:*









*Banks goes up for the lay-up against Chandler:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 21st Game 39: BOS 98 @ NJN 104 (Rec. 18-21)*

*Delonte and Vince go after the loose ball:*









*Raef and Perk block Nenad on the lay in:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 22nd Game 40: BOS 96 @ ATL 100 (Rec. 18-22)*

*Tony Allen goes in for the tough lay-up:*









*Doc talks to the refs about a questionable call:*









*Tony again taking it to the rack in the lane:*









*Paul getting fouled enroute to the hole:*









*Paul trying to get a call as he yells going for the layup:*


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Jan. 21st Game 39: BOS 98 @ NJN 104 (Rec. 18-21)*



> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> 
> 
> *Raef and Al block Nenad on the lay in:*


Perk, baby, Perk. Al's on the bench.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

HUH??? :grinning: 

J/K.. I dont know how I made that mistake Perk is much more muscular! (Sorry Al but its the truth)


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 25th Game 41: BOS 97 @ CHA 92 (Rec. 19-22)*

*Paul gives Okafor a shot...if ya know what I mean:*









*Paul gets hacked by Wallace as he tries for the steal:*









*Okafor delivers after he recieved from Paul; So much love in this game:*









*GP beating Hart to the basket:*









*Ricky Davis draws the foul as Ely tries to nudge him out of bounds:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 26th Game 42: IND 86 @ BOS 100 (Rec. 20-22)*

***PIC of the YEAR Candidate***
*Perk rocks the rim against the Pacers:*









*Paul going to the rack against O'Neal:*









*Marcus with the athletic layup in the key:*









*Jiri goes airborne for the loose ball:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 28th Game 43: PHO 128 @ BOS 119 (Rec. 20-23)*

*Doc lobbies for a call"*









*Ricky cut off going to the hole by Amare:*









*Jiri goes up for the loose ball with JJ in the key:*










*I know we are not the Suns but this was just too nasty to pass up!!*









***at least none of our guys will be on his poster!! :grinning: *


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 29th Game 44: BOS 101 @ CHI 97 (Rec. 21-23)*

*Perk looks at the scoreboard as he walks away after being ejected:*









*Paul takes a shot as he shoots:*









*Ricky with the pass over Ben Gordon:*









*Payton shoots over Hinrich and Duhon:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jan. 31st Game 45: HOU 97 @ BOS 94 (Rec. 21-24)*

*Ricky Davis with the pass as he is falling:*









*Paul tries to go over the Great Wall:*









*Paul tries not to foul Bob Sura:*









*Jiri gets whacked as he takes it to the hole:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Feb. 2nd Game 46: NJN 89 @ BOS 110 (Rec. 22-24)*

*Delonte tries to split the double team:*









*Paul fouled by Jabari Smith as he makes his move:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Feb. 4th Game 47: ORL 100 @ BOS 112 (Rec. 23-24)*

*Tony Allen gets ball as Francis gets the call by the refs:*









*Ricky gets fouled by Francis as he goes for the loose ball:*









*Raef tries to split the double team as he takes it to the rack:*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice pics. Where do you go to find all of those pictures?


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

ESPN game photos: I have others also but these are usaully the best ones available.


*Thanks for the compliment and I am glad you enjoy them!*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> ESPN game photos: I have others also but these are usaully the best ones available.
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the compliment and I am glad you enjoy them!*


Yup no prob. Those pics are really tight. Im gonna rip off your idea and put the pics from ESPN on the Suns board. You mind?


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Have at it, especially if it brings more people to the boards or strikes up some more conversation. Check out the one of Amare I did, I could pass it up.



> I know we are not the Suns but this was just too nasty to pass up!!
> http://espn-i.starwave.com/media/apphoto/MACK10301290212.jpeg
> 
> **at least none of our guys will be on his poster!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> Have at it, especially if it brings more people to the boards or strikes up some more conversation. Check out the one of Amare I did, I could pass it up.


Hey I put up the pictures. I can't find the website with all the pictures though. The only place I find it is the espn.com, I clicked on nba scores, then photos. I can't put the image in the post though. Help please?


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

In order to put photo link you must first type:

in brackets [ ] type img and then the right click on the photo and select properties and copy the address, then after the brackets paste the address and then in brackets again [ ] type /img.

I hope this helps if not then please let me know and I will send a PM to be more specific.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Feb. 6th Game 48: BOS 103 @ MIN 100 (Rec. 24-24)*

*Raef Ds up Kevin Garnett:*









*Gary takes Sam I am to the hole:*









*Paul gets grabbed by Wally:*









*Paul gets stripped and it seems fouled by Sam I am:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Feb. 8th Game 49: BOS 97 @ MIL 121 (Rec. 24-25)*

*Delonte with the block on Mike James:*









*Perk doing his best Mike Tyson routine...just kidding:*









*Justin Reed holds back Mo Williams, from getting hurt by Perk:*


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Feb. 9th Game 50: LAC 89 @ BOS 94 (Rec. 25-25)*

*Paul gets hyped about the BIG comeback:*









*Brunson pokes the ball away from Paul in the post:*









*Paul battles Bobby Simmons for the rebound:*









*Tony Allen with the stiff-arm as he goes after the loose ball:*


----------

